# Quick Loft Bed



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

Got tired of the middle kiddo sleeping on her mattress and box spring without a proper bed. Saw picture of a floating loft bed last weekend and didn't have anything pressing Saturday afternoon this weekend so BAM, loft bed. 

The ladder is white oak handrail left over from a stair project with the white oak spindles from the same project. I chamfered the edge of the spindles for climbing comfort. The platform, oak ply, sticks out about 8" from the edge of the mattress so she can stack her books and water cup. 

Yes, a railing is also going into place just in case she decides to roll around more than normal. 

So far she loves it. I foresee a substantial fort being constructed below. Sorry for the low quality pictures.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Talk about innovation. I can see they like it a lot 




__________________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks great! 

I do have a question on how you made it "floating." Did you fasten some boards to the wall into the studs and then "sandwich" them with ply on top and bottom?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks great but have you thought of maybe adding a rail because that would be one heck of a drop in the middle night. On another weekend it would be fun to add a slide.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

The rail is in the works and the grandmothers are screaming for it's completion and addition. But you're right it would be a brutal tumble. 

The slide is GENIUS. I was thinking fireman's pole or rope when she got a little older. Right now the rule is no leaning so the pole or rope would defeat that mandate. 

I screwed white oak boards into the wall the two wall anchored sides. The floating corner is tied to a beefy eye bolt anchored heavy into a ceiling joist. The rope is rated for 300lbs. Then I edged with white oak to put in a center brace. The plywood deck is anchored to the boards screwed to the wall with screws as well. Hope that helps. 

I did it about as simply as you can imagine, and tried to make it as sturdy as it could be at the same time. It doesn't budge with all three kids up there waiting for the evening stories.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a great concept, but looks like an accident waiting to happen. Put a railing up there. Hate to see those little guys get hurt.

Edit: I see you say the railing is in the making. 
Also wondering about those stair rungs. They look a little high for them guys? Looks to be set up for adults. Pretty high step for them to climb. 
Sorry just hate to have something happen.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

The rungs start about 6" off the ground and are then spaced at 9". I was winging it a little but then took into account what I see them climb at the play ground and climbing walls on various playsets. Also, the littlest guy doesn't sleep there, he was just visiting. Though he is now asking for his own ladder. 

I think it would be great to replace the ladder with a small rock climbing wall for entry. However, that might make climbing down in the middle of the night a little sketchy.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm old fashioned but I think all the comments of "they might fall" are just too much. No offense to anyone but the post clearly states there will be a rail. The ladder is standard and more than suitable (and compatible with other store-bought ladders for kid's furniture) and is a great way to do it. I also appreciate the re-use of the banister. Re-use is good!

I dig the slide idea... maybe when you do the slide you can make the rock wall "ladder" so she can just slide down in the night if she needs down. Biggest problem I see with either of those is she'll likely outgrow them quickly and be too tall to use either comfortably after just a couple of years.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

The railing was clamped on last night while she snoozed. She doesn't roll much at night so the odds of her falling are pretty slim, but a little ounce of precaution will go a long way. 

She may outgrow those things in the next few years, but if done right I should be able to construct it so it's a bolt on bolt off situation, then it can be added to something else in the house or a friends kids room. 

We got the railing and the other wood from a guy who installed a white oak stair case for a customer and before he finished all the railings the customer said they wanted red oak. He tore it all out and sold it cheap on craigslist. We picked it up and repaired the nail holes and removed the old adhesive, finished the treads and installed them in our house. We are all about re-purposing.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

Railing up. OSHA and grandmothers will be satisfied. I think I'll through bolt it for security. That way if removed I'll have two clean holes to fill or hang other "decorations" from. 

Thanks for all the good comments and ideas.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe I would replace the rope with a chain. I knot in a line will drastically reduce the strength of a rope, some knots 40 percent or more.
Tom


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

TomC said:


> I believe I would replace the rope with a chain. I knot in a line will drastically reduce the strength of a rope, some knots 40 percent or more.
> Tom



That's a good point. The knot at the ceiling is a figure eight retrace designed to take massive loads in rock climbing applications. It's not used as much today in favor of knots that that don't bind as much under load, such as the bowline on a bite, etc... (I admit it's not a rock climbing rope or sailing line)

The knot to the bed is a stop knot on the other side of a hole of the appropriate diameter. There is also a larger fender washer to help disperse pressure. The stop knot is used in many sailing applications and capable of withstanding tremendous strain while not weakening the rating of the line nearly as much as a traditional knot creating a bite in the line. The loop of line you see coming around the edge of the bed is simply the bitter end of the line and I didn't have time to heat up my little hot knife for a clean cut. 

Plus the chain would be oh so less attractive. Of course my wife plans to cover it with a fabric sleeve anyway.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking bed! Have you mounted the railing yet? Might be good to make it easily removable so making the bed isn't such a chore.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

rrbell said:


> Nice looking bed! Have you mounted the railing yet? Might be good to make it easily removable so making the bed isn't such a chore.



I have not mounted it yet. I know making the bed on my other daughters bunk bed is rough. Maybe through bolts with wing nuts hidden on the underside? That would detach pretty quick and make it very sturdy. 

I guess the other option would be brackets the vertical stays would slip into.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool indeed. You are not only creating a bed, but you are creating stories that your children will tell for years. "remember when dad made us that loft bed?....." Good for you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I think that bed rail looks great! Instead of a wing-nut on the back side try a blind nut. Then trim the bolt flush so that nothing is hanging out the backside.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

fboyles said:


> I think that bed rail looks great! Instead of a wing-nut on the back side try a blind nut. Then trim the bolt flush so that nothing is hanging out the backside.



Great idea. I have some of those left over from a swing set build a couple years ago. If you need a ratchet to change the bed sheets it has to be a serious bed right?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Mose said:


> I have not mounted it yet. I know making the bed on my other daughters bunk bed is rough. Maybe through bolts with wing nuts hidden on the underside? That would detach pretty quick and make it very sturdy.
> 
> I guess the other option would be brackets the vertical stays would slip into.


you could put a hinge on the bottom of the rail posts, so that after you remove whatever bolts you use, it just swings down... Just a thought.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That is so cool, I love it. :thumbsup:

Don't get me wrong here, I agree with a lot of the safety comments posted as much as the next guy and I certainly would never want to see a child get hurt seriously, but it is kind of nice to see places for kids to play that make us grown ups cringe a little, within reason. It adds adventure to the kids' play.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Ikea sells lots of really clean hardware that would complement your loft bed. I could see this swing seat hang from the rope side and or the rings would be fun too. The last link is to a guy that replicated the plastic hardware but out of wood (walnut?). 








http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S19809351/








http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80041049/








http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/swing-hardware


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a good Idea with the swing seat. I may have to put one up in the oldest girls room first to keep the peace, but I like it. 

I agree, a little cringe is good for us, keep us young. You should see my 3yr old with the chainsaw, stunning work.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Mose said:


> You should see my 3yr old with the chainsaw, stunning work.


:laughing: :laughing: I nearly spit my coffee out when I read that! LOL


----------

